# Nvidia GTX 460 SLI (x2) Versus GTX 560 TI



## dkverma87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I have a PC with the Configuration given below

*Main Board -* Intel DX58S0 
*CPU -* Intel Core i7-930
*RAM -* 4GB (2 x 2 Kingston)
*PSU -* Cooler Master Silent Pro 600W
*Chasis -* Cooler Master CM 690
*HDD-* 1 TB (500 Segate + 500 WD)
*Graphics Card-* Geforce 9400GT

Now, I want to upgrade My GPU for more detailed HD Gaming Solution. So, I want to know that which one is best considering all effective perspectives-

a) GTX 460 x 2 (SLI)
b) GTX 560 Ti X 1

Any reply would be highly appreciated. 

Thanking you in advance.......


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 11, 2011)

Single GTX 570? Will be cheaper than the 460 SLI, single card config much more reliable and problem free IMO..


----------



## vwad (Jun 11, 2011)

Whats the budget ?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 11, 2011)

rajan1311, how come a single GTX 570 is cheaper than GTX 460 SLI. The base models of 570 are priced @ 20K, exactly the same price of 2 GTX 460 1 GB model. 
And GTX 460 SLI offers performance far higher than GTX 570, actually beating the mighty GTX 580.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2011)

2*460 beating 580?!?!?

benchmark please.


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

Piyush said:


> 2*460 beating 580?!?!?
> 
> benchmark please.


Here: AnandTech - Bench - GPU11

Do not underestimate sli, except for that fact that most times new games will cr@p out with it, so you'll have to watch gameplay videos while others with a single gpu play the games, sli is very good.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 11, 2011)

^^ that was a case in the past Tkin...not now. AMD and nVidia both the manufactures actually mainstreaming their multi-GPU solutions by releasing new drivers, patches and fixes very regularly to resolve these kind of issues. You don't have to wait as much as you are expecting to use SLI/CF in new titles.

And you don't have to sit idle if the game does not support SLI, just disable the SLI and play the game with your single card untill the peaches to be released. GTX 460 or HD 6870, best choice for today's multi-gpu solutions, themselves are very capable cards and can handle Full HD easily with most of the games.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2011)

*@ op*

Get a gtx 560-ti now by paying around 3-3.5k more. Sli it later and it will give much better performance than 460 sli. Don't jump to sli or cf straight away but in a phased manner.


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

+1 for 560Ti.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, my vote also goes to GTX 560Ti MSI Twin Frozer II/OC version @ 15K or the HD 6950 2 GB MSI Twin Frozer II/OC @ 15.4K.

I just said that GTX 570 is not a good option right now as at the same price point GTX 460 SLI can be bought which provides better scaling than GTX 580. 
560 Ti is better choice here as it keeps open the upgrade path.


----------



## dkverma87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi folks,


Thank you for reply and for your time.

I appreciate your suggestions .......


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

So you have finalized on something?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 12, 2011)

HD 6950 CF is way better than GTX 560 Ti SLI, especially when it will be unlocked.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 12, 2011)

@cilus: I think GTX 460s come for around 11k odd, so it would be slightly cheaper to have a single 570, but not much there.....but the main thing was that SLI vs single card argument, I feel for not so hardcore users, SLI may pose a problem. You and I regularly update our graphics card drivers, we know the problems and fixes to the small issues that come with SLI. Hence, for non hardcore users, life is much easier with a single card..thats just my line of thought...anyways, I would not go for an SLI setup with that PSU,600W for a system that might touch 500W peak...not very safe IMO...


----------



## Cilus (Jun 12, 2011)

GTX 460 1 GB Stock versions are just 10.3K and the MSI Cyclone versions are available @ 10.4K. So the price is almost same (0.8K max) for the 460 SLI and GTX 570.
And GTX 460 is not that power hungry card and its SLI can be handled easily by Silen Pro 600W PSUs. In fact Silent Pro probably can provide higher power than its rated one.

But I think you are right for the single card vs multi gpu setup. Here GTX 560 TI or HD 6950 2 GB is the best card as the extra 5/6K price is not justified to go for a GTX 570. Another thing is it is observed that there are some issues in the VRM design of GTX 570 reference models. So to be on the safer side, you have to go for some custom VRM design PCB based GTX 570, like the Twin Frozer III (Twin frozer II just has custom cooler but same reference VRM) which will cost you almost 22/23K.


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> @cilus: I think GTX 460s come for around 11k odd, so it would be slightly cheaper to have a single 570, but not much there.....but the main thing was that SLI vs single card argument, I feel for not so hardcore users, SLI may pose a problem. You and I regularly update our graphics card drivers, we know the problems and fixes to the small issues that come with SLI. Hence, for non hardcore users, life is much easier with a single card..thats just my line of thought...anyways, I would not go for an SLI setup with that PSU,600W for a system that might touch 500W peak...not very safe IMO...




somewhat  about the SLi part. CM Silent Pro are good quality PSU though. So it should not face any problem with SLi/CFX setup


----------



## dkverma87 (Jun 13, 2011)

I just wana know one more thing:

Is 560Ti SLI works with CM Salient Pro 600 PSU ?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 13, 2011)

No you can't. The load power consumption for just the 2 GPUs in GTX 560 SLI is 298W, 50% of your total power of the 600W PSU. You need at least a 700W PSU for 560 Ti SLI setup. Check it *guru3d*.


----------



## Skud (Jun 13, 2011)

Borderline.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 13, 2011)

Not borderline case buddy, you can't use it with 560 Ti SLI. unline their AMD counterparts, nVdia cards' power consumption is higher and  2 560 Ti will eat half the power of that 600W PSU in load.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 13, 2011)

2 GTX 460s take 433W (vs 449) and you said that PSU is ok... -.-

GeForce GTX 460 SLI review


----------



## Cilus (Jun 13, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> 2 GTX 460s take 433W (vs 449) and you said that PSU is ok... -.-
> 
> GeForce GTX 460 SLI review



That is the whole system power consumption, not the GPU only power consumption.


----------



## Skud (Jun 13, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Not borderline case buddy, you can't use it with 560 Ti SLI. unline their AMD counterparts, nVdia cards' power consumption is higher and  2 560 Ti will eat half the power of that 600W PSU in load.




So you say the rest of the half is not good enough to support other components???


----------



## Cilus (Jun 13, 2011)

Skud said:


> So you say the rest of the half is not good enough to support other components???



No. Because in the guru3d GPU power measurement, they only stress the GPU, not CPU and other components. They clearly mentioned if a CPU intensive application is also running along with the GPU (for example our games), you have to add another 130-140W to the power consumptions. Then there are other components, too.
As you guys know that the power given in the 12V rail matter most rather than the total wattage. Now CM Silent pro can provide maximum of (40A X 12V)=480W in the 12V rail and just for CPU+GPU the power consumption is (300+130)W =430W, 90% of the 12V rail's power.

So rest is not that much to provide power to other components in load conditions.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 13, 2011)

Cilus said:


> That is the whole system power consumption, not the GPU only power consumption.



Its actually only the GPU consumption....see the link i have given, read the last line... 

also, the PSU is most efficient at 50% load, hence least heat is generated at these levels, hence safest...


----------



## Cilus (Jun 13, 2011)

No it is not. Check the tom'shardware GTX 460 SLI review page. Here it is clearly mentioned that 470W is the total system power consumption.
For guru3d, check *this *page.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 16, 2011)

arey see what you have linked to...see the Guru3D page...it clearly says you need a good 650-700W PSU for SLI...the CM 600 has 40A, my 550VX has 41A...


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2011)

In that case op can go for a gtx 570 especially the *asus gtx 570 direct cu II @ 19.9k*. Its non reference , has 8 phase power design, no vrm issues and can be overclocked to match and surpass a gtx 580 performance. 

Op's 600w psu can handle this easily.  

Else he can go for a 6850cf which consumes less power relatively than a 460 and 560 sli.


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> In that case op can go for a gtx 570 especially the *asus gtx 570 direct cu II @ 19.9k*. Its non reference , has 8 phase power design, no vrm issues and can be overclocked to match and surpass a gtx 580 performance.
> 
> Op's 600w psu can handle this easily.
> 
> Else he can go for a 6850cf which consumes less power relatively than a 460 and 560 sli.


Where do you see the 570 DCII in india? Is it even available here?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ check lynx india. besides its also available with rashi peripherals.


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ check lynx india. besides its also available with rashi peripherals.


Hmm, rashi? I'd not go there, and I don't trust lynx honestly, they once delayed my purchase to oblivion, any other retailers stocking these?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ Rashi are the only distributors that stock asus products. Apart from kolkata, rashi peripherals offer good service everywhere.

Especially in my place i.e bbsr, rashi are very good. Apart from lynx, i couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Rashi are the only distributors that stock asus products. Apart from kolkata, rashi peripherals offer good service everywhere.
> 
> Especially in my place i.e bbsr, rashi are very good. Apart from lynx, i couldn't find it anywhere.


Rashi is not bad in kolkata either, at least for asus stuff, they will just delay you by months and if you give xfx stuff they become jumpy.


----------

